# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Những kiến trúc kiểu Pháp nổi tiếng ở Sài Gòn - Du lịch Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Nhà hát Thành Phố, bưu điện Trung Tâm, nhà thờ Đức Bà... là những công trình kiến trúc Pháp tuyệt đẹp và là những điểm tham quan không thể bỏ qua khi đến Sài Gòn.

Nhà hát Thành phố*



Nhà hát về đêm.





Các phù điêu ở mặt tiền nhà hát.
Nhà hát thành phố tọa lạc trên con đường Ðồng Khởi (Q.1) bên cạnh là hai khách sạn Caravelle và Continental. Được xây dựng từ năm 1989, đây là công trình văn hóa tiêu biểu và tốn kém nhất ở Sài Gòn thời Pháp thuộc do kiến trúc sư Ferret thiết kế.

Bố cục nhà hát được dựng theo nhà hát kịch Opéra ở Paris, với phòng khán giả, sân khấu lớn, không gian rộng rãi. Ngoài ra, còn có thêm tầng hầm, mái gãy dạng Mansart. Mặt tiền của nhà hát được trang trí nhiều phù điêu được đặt làm từ Pháp, trong đó, nổi bật là 2 tượng nữ thần ở cửa và nhóm các thiên thần dạo nhạc trên đỉnh. Thiết kế bên trong nhà hát hiện đại với đầy đủ thiết bị âm thanh và ánh sáng. Ngoài tầng trệt, nhà hát còn có 2 tầng lầu với những dãy ghế được bố trí theo hình chữ U hướng về sân khấu chính.

Hiện nay Nhà hát thành phố Hồ Chí Minh là nơi tổ chức biểu diễn sân khấu chuyên nghiệp như: biểu diễn kịch nói, cải lương, ca nhạc, múa ba lê, dân tộc, opera cho tất cả các đoàn nghệ thuật trong và ngoài nước.

_Địa chỉ: 7 Công trường Lam Sơn, P. Bến Nghé, Q.1, TP. HCM._

*Trụ sở Ủy Ban Nhân Dân Thành Phố*


Trụ sở Ủy ban Nhân dân TP.HCM được xây dựng từ năm 1898 đến năm 1909, do kiến trúc sư Gardès thiết kế dựa theo motip lầu chuông ở miền Bắc nước Pháp.

Thời Pháp thuộc, nơi đây có các tên gọi là dinh Xã Tây, dinh Đốc Lý, là trụ sở làm việc của Hội đồng thành phố. Về sau được đổi tên là Tòa thị sảnh. Từ năm 1954 - 1975, gọi là Tòa đô chính Sài Gòn. Sau 30/4/1975 cho đến nay là trụ sở của UBND TP.HCM.

Cấu trúc của tòa nhà khá đơn giản với phần chính giữa là tháp nhọn nhô cao, hai bên có hai tầng mái cân đối. Mặt tiền của toà nhà có 3 bức tượng đắp nổi. Đó là tượng một phụ nữ khoẻ mạnh và một đứa bé đang chế ngự bầy thú dữ (ở giữa). Hai phụ nữ khác trong tư thế cầm gươm (ở hai bên trái, phải). Đặc biệt phía trước tòa nhà là vườn hoa cây cảnh, nơi đặt bức tượng Bác Hồ với thiếu nhi của nhà điêu khắc Diệp Minh Châu. Hàng ngày, có rất nhiều du khách đến công viên trước toà nhà chụp hình thư giãn.

_Địa chỉ: 86 Lê Thánh Tôn, P. Bến Nghé, Q.1, Tp. HCM._

*Nhà thờ Đức Bà*



Mặt tiền nhà thờ



Phía sau



Kiến trúc bên trong.
Nhà thờ Đức Bà có mặt tiền trông ra đường Nguyễn Du, lưng giáp đường Lê Duẩn, hai bên hông là quảng trường Công xã Paris.
Công trình này được xây dựng từ năm 1877 đến năm 1880 có chiều rộng 35m, chiều dài 93m, do kiến trúc sư người Pháp Bonard thiết kế, mô phỏng nhà thờ Notre Dame của Paris, nhưng nhỏ hơn và thuộc loại đẹp nhất trong số các nhà thờ ở các nước thuộc địa của Pháp thời đó.

Năm 1895, nhà thờ xây thêm hai tháp chuông, mỗi tháp cao 57,6m và hai tháp có 6 chuông đồng lớn nặng 25.850 tấn - hiện nay là bộ chuông lớn nhất Việt Nam. Ðứng trước nhà thờ là tượng Ðức mẹ Hòa Bình bằng cẩm thạch ý, cao 4,2m, nặng 8,5 tấn làm tại Rome được dựng vào năm 1959. Tường của nhà thờ được xây bằng gạch trần màu nâu đỏ đưa từ Marseille sang.

Vào ngày 7 - 8/12/1959, Tòa thánh Vatican đã có quyết định nâng nhà thờ Đức Bà lên hàng Vương cung Thánh đường (Basilique). Hàng ngày, nhà thờ có nhiều giờ lễ khác nhau. Đặc biệt, ngày chủ nhật vào lúc 9h30 có lễ dành cho người nước ngoài.

_Địa chỉ: 1 Công xã Paris, P. Bến Nghé, Q.1, Tp. HCM._

*Chợ Bến Thành*




Chợ Bến Thành do hãng thầu Brossard et Maupin khởi công xây dựng từ năm 1912 đến tháng 3/1914. Sau khi hoàn thành, người dân gọi là chợ Mới hay chợ Sài Gòn để phân biệt chợ cũ. Sau năm 1957, chợ đổi tên như hiện nay.

Chợ Bến Thành có 4 ô cửa và 4 tháp cổng có gắn đồng hồ nhìn ra 4 con đường trung tâm quận 1, lần lượt theo các hướng Bắc, Nam, Đông là đường Lê Lợi, đường Phan Bội Châu, đường Phan Chu Trinh và cổng chính có tháp cao nhìn ra quảng trường Quách Thị Trang. Trong một số trường hợp, cổng chính của chợ được coi là biểu tượng của TP. HCM.

Hiện chợ có hơn 3.000 sạp hàng, bán sỉ, lẻ từ thực phẩm, vật dụng hàng ngày đến hàng xa xỉ phẩm. Chợ bắt đầu hoạt động từ 4h sáng và đóng cử vào lúc 18h hàng ngày. Ngoài phục vụ cho việc buôn bán, sắm sửa của người dân thành phốn, hàng năm, chợ cũng đón tiếp hàng triệu lượt du khách trong và ngoài nước đến tham quan, mua sắm.

_Địa chỉ: Cửa Nam (nằm giữa các đường Phan Bội Châu - Phan Chu Trinh - Lê Thánh Tôn - Công trường Quách Thị Trang) - Phường Bến Thành - Quận 1, TP. HCM_

*Bưu điện Trung Tâm Sài Gòn*




Khác với các công trình kiến trúc đậm nét Pháp ở trên, Bưu điện Trung Tâm Sài có nhiều đặc trưng của phong cách kiến trúc châu Âu kết hợp với châu Á, được xây dựng từ 1886 đến năm 1891, do kiến trúc sư Villedieu thiết kế. Tòa nhà đồ sộ này tọa lạc trên gò đất cao bên hông nhà thờ Đức Bà, phía sau là đường Hai Bà Trưng.

Mặt tiền của bưu điện được trang trí những bảng tên một số danh nhân Pháp như Laplace, Voltaire, Arage, cùng một số ô vuông trang trí được tạo hình quen thuộc... Trên vòng cung ngôi nhà có chiếc đồng hồ lớn. Bước chân vào phía trên trong, khách thấy hai bên tường cao là hai bản đồ lịch sử của Sài Gòn, các kiến trúc gothic và hơn 35 quầy phục vụ khách hàng. Ngoài ra, còn có các quầy bán đồ lưu niệm với các sản phẩm handmade đậm nét Việt.

_Địa chỉ: 2 Công xã Paris, P. Bến Nghé, Q.1, Tp. HCM._




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Đọc bài này xong lại muốn ham hố đi SG chơi

----------


## loplipop

Nhà thờ Đức Bà nhìn đằng sau đẹp quá  :love struck:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Từ đằng trước đến đằng sau
Từ trong ra ngoài đều đẹp mê ly

----------

